# الآن اطلب توقيع بأسمك مع العضو المميز " خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ"



## ABOTARBO (14 يوليو 2012)

*






الآن اطلب توقيع بأسمك مع العضو المميز " بداية العمر "


يالا كل اللى عايز توقيع مميز
يطلب هنا فى الموضوع
من العضو المبارك والمميز اخونا

"**خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ" 

+ فقط ضع النيك نيم بتاعك
و توصفلنا الشكل اللى تحبه لتوقيعك..


+ بنصلى ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب اخونا كريس
والموضوع يكون سبب بركة ليكم

آمين
*​


----------



## V mary (14 يوليو 2012)

V Mary
 في أحضان المسيح العدرا مريم 
وشكرا علي تعبكم وعلي الفكرة التحفة دي​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا يا عم انا مش هعمل تواقيع لحد .. هههههههههه.. :new6:

 اعملهم انتا .. :smil15:

كدا بردو يا " ابو تربو ". ماشي هردهالك 

قريب .. 

بس اعمل حسابك انتا معايا  :fun_lol::fun_lol:

 وهتساعدني بقا اجباري رسمي فهمي حلمي :new6:

:_:_:_:_:_:

بشكر محبتك الرائعه وكلامك الرقيق فى حقي .

 مستاهلش كل دا انا .. :blush2:

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس ..

النعمه معك يا أخي الجميل ذو الروح الطفوليه النقيه ..


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

انا عايزه توقيع :smile01


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

*سمعان الاخميمى
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سمعان الاخميمى
> *​



كريس بيقولك 
إعمل توقيعك بنفسك :smil15:
علشان أنا علمتك فوتو من زمااااان:bomb:
 وعاوز أشوف ثمرة تعبى :t19:

++++++++++ 

أنا مليش دعوة   :shutup22: . ده كلام أخوك كريس 
أنا شخصياً بحب أهدى النفوس :bomb:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

*قالها فين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انتى بتقرى الخواطر ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *قالها فين دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انتى بتقرى الخواطر ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟
> *​



هههههههههه  عندى إحساس إنه عايز يقولها ومُحرج :t17:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههه  عندى إحساس إنه عايز يقولها ومُحرج :t17:


*مين اللى محرج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههه كان أحرج من محاضرة الجمعة اللى ماتحاطتش وأدينا دخلنا على الأحد.
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مين اللى محرج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههه كان أحرج من محاضرة الجمعة اللى ماتحاطتش وأدينا دخلنا على الأحد.
> *



مش فاهمة . تقصد إية (( بمحاضرة الجمعة )) 
وبعدين إحنا لسة قدامنا ساعة على ما ندخل على الأحد ههههههههههه

+++++++++

*عايزين نكبر موضوع أخونا أبو تربو *:fun_lol:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

*شوفى بقى بداية العمر قال ان باقى موضوع النوت باد هيكون الجمعة وجه الجمعه وودعناه مع اطلالة السبت واهوه السبت بيحتضر ومفيش جديد يرضيكى كده ياست الكل.
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *شوفى بقى بداية العمر قال ان باقى موضوع النوت باد هيكون الجمعة وجه الجمعه وودعناه مع اطلالة السبت واهوه السبت بيحتضر ومفيش جديد يرضيكى كده ياست الكل.
> *



لأ طبعاً ما يرضنيش 
بس لازم نلتمس العذر لكريس . 
الراجل مش ملاحق .....لا على المواضيع ولا على التقيمات :new6:
وأكيد مُحرج يقول إنه مش فاضى :t17:

++++++++++

*برضو حولت كلامنا لأخذ حقوق .. مفيش فايدة فيك *:t19:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا عايزه توقيع :smile01



عايزه توقيع مره واحده ..ينفع 6 تواقيع .. اجري بعيد ..شطبنا ..اخر توقيع اخدوا واحد وجري .. :smil15:  ومرديش حتي يوريهولي  :new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سمعان الاخميمى
> *​


أفندم ..   :smil15:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2012)

:smil12:وأنا وأنا كمان عايزه توقيع :smil12:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> عايزه توقيع مره واحده ..ينفع 6 تواقيع .. اجري بعيد ..شطبنا ..اخر توقيع اخدوا واحد وجري .. :smil15:  ومرديش حتي يوريهولي  :new6:



هههههههههههههههههه
لا مليش دعوه انا عايزه واحد :beee:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :smil12:وأنا وأنا كمان عايزه توقيع :smil12:​



بردو لأ .. نو تواقيع ..:t33:

 قيمة التوقيع 300000 روبيه .. :yahoo:

معاكي نعمل توقيع .. :dntknw:مش معاكي منعطلكش بئا ..  :spor22:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا مليش دعوه انا عايزه واحد :beee:



مالها دي ..شطبنا ..فينش ..بح ..خلاويص..:ranting:

انتي بقا هتدفعي بالدولار ..:gun:

 قيمة التوقيع 265.254112.25541.25478 هورر  :t16::t16:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> V Mary
> في أحضان المسيح العدرا مريم
> وشكرا علي تعبكم وعلي الفكرة التحفة دي​



بسم الصليب ..


اول تواقيع الدوره للأخت "v mary"

المفروض يكون التوقيع الأول ل abotarbo بس بما انه صاحب التوبيك يبقا يستحملنا شويه ..توقيعك محتاج مخمخه :ranting:






درجه لونيه مختلفه ...






لو مش عكبوكي ..نغيرهم .. :a82:

بس هتتحملي نفقات التغيير ..والدمغه والذي منو وتكاليف الدليفري  :smile02


سلام ونعمة يسوع معكم 




/COLOR]
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بسم الصليب ..
> 
> 
> اول تواقيع الدوره للأخت "v mary"
> ...



*جامد بس محسسنى انه عامل زى كروت الأربعين.*
*الله يرحمك يامارى يابنتى*
*ادى أخؤة اللى يطلب من بداية العمر حاجة*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *جامد بس محسسنى انه عامل زى كروت الأربعين.*
> *الله يرحمك يامارى يابنتى*
> *ادى أخؤة اللى يطلب من بداية العمر حاجة*​



هههههههههههههههه 
فى دى بقا عندك حق فعلاً
معلش يا كريس المرة دى .................الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة 

*عموماً إنتا ممكن ترشى سمعان بتوقيع حلو وهو هيشوفك برضو *:t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يوليو 2012)

منا بردو بقول فى حاجه غريبه فى الوقيع ..:beee:
هو طلع كدا ..:a82::a82:
اعمل ايه ..:smil13:
اقتل الفوتوشوب..:ranting:
ولا اقتلكم ماري علشان يبقا التوقيع حلو وملائم.. فكره جنان هتطلعني من نص هدومي اللي دخلت فيها بعد كلام سمعان وكلام هيلانه اللي شكلهم مش بيحبوا ماري اصلن .. :dntknw:
اوعي تخشي التوبيك يا ماري ..:t33:
لو دخلتيه هتدخليه بروحك ..:11azy:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بعد كلام سمعان وكلام هيلانه
> اللي شكلهم مش بيحبوا ماري اصلن .. :dntknw:
> اوعي تخشي التوبيك يا ماري ..:t33:
> لو دخلتيه هتدخليه بروحك ..:11azy:



لأ بقا ده أنا وسمعان ملناش فى المنتدى غير مارى وبس 
إياك توقع بينا يا كريس :spor22:

وأنا من مكانى هنا أطالب مارى بالدخول إلى هذا التوبيك 
*لترى برقية العزاء التى صممها لها.............. أخوها كريس *:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

هتوحشينا يا مارى بجد :t33:


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه انا بضحك ومش هقول بضحك على ايه بقى 

متابع ومنتظر التوقيع يا كريس
بس خليك متفائل وعايز الوانات فاتحة كدة وكلها بهجة


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مالها دي ..شطبنا ..فينش ..بح ..خلاويص..:ranting:
> 
> انتي بقا هتدفعي بالدولار ..:gun:
> 
> قيمة التوقيع 265.254112.25541.25478 هورر  :t16::t16:



هههههههههههههه

طب ماينفعش 265.254112.25541.25468 هورر :t9:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بردو لأ .. نو تواقيع ..:t33:
> 
> قيمة التوقيع 300000 روبيه .. :yahoo:
> 
> معاكي نعمل توقيع .. :dntknw:مش معاكي منعطلكش بئا ..  :spor22:



هههههههههههههههه

يعني مش هتعملي التوقيع انا مش معايا الفلوس دي :crying:
ماثي ماثي :act23:
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا بضحك ومش هقول بضحك على ايه بقى
> 
> متابع ومنتظر التوقيع يا كريس
> بس خليك متفائل وعايز الوانات فاتحة كدة وكلها بهجة


سلام المسيح مع جميعكم أخوتي ....


ههههههههههه

انا كوممممان بتحك بس موش عارف بدحك ع ايه ..خخخخخخخ   :spor22:


انتا توقيعك اسود ف اسود ..وبتقولي بتحب الفواتح ..مصيبه .. :ranting: 

انا اول مره اشتغل فواتح بثببك ..يبقا مصيبه لو مش بتحب الفواتح وكنت بتشتغلني يا استاد ...  :a82:

شوف الغوامق تيي كته.....:dntknw:
























:::::::::::::


يا خوفي منك ....:beee:​
::

سلام الرب يملأك أخي الجميل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

*إيه الإبداع ده اهو كده
آه يانى منك
ليك ناس 
ناس
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ بقا ده أنا وسمعان ملناش فى المنتدى غير مارى وبس
> إياك توقع بينا يا كريس :spor22:
> 
> وأنا من مكانى هنا أطالب مارى بالدخول إلى هذا التوبيك
> ...



هي ماري هتوحشكن ليييييه...   :t33:

ماري ؟؟؟  ع فكره ..التوقيع اللي عدت عملاها هيلانه وتنسب لهيلانه بس هي وسمعان نسبوها لي ..موث عارف ليه ..هيلانه هي اللي عاملاهم ..وااااااااء  :a82:

بصي انا كنت عامل تتوووول ..بس هيلانه كانت سرقاهن وانا رجعتهن .. :t33:

بصي بصي ..  :yahoo:






نفث دات التوقيع بلتووو...:new2:






وتا هوا هوا بلتوووو....:a82: بس كولور فوشياااااا علشان يبقا بعيد عن كروت الأربعين ..خخخخ  :smil12:








دول حاكه أصفرااا ....:smil13:  هطيهم ف شن النسين   :spor24:












:::::::

لو عكبوكي .. انا اللي عملهم .. لو مش عكبوكي ..هيلانه عملاهم ... :t33:

::::

سلام المسيح ...



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> طب ماينفعش 265.254112.25541.25468 هورر :t9:



لا مينفعسي يختي ..توووول ميكيبوس حتا ربطة جرجير ....  :beee:

هما يعملو توقكيع واحد بث...  :t33:

واهوتن يعني ..علشان اغيظك بث....   :a82:







:dntknw:

:::::


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعني مش هتعملي التوقيع انا مش معايا الفلوس دي :crying:
> ماثي ماثي :act23:
> ​



اسلوب النحنحه تااا موث بيأكلني باستافلورا .. ولا بتااااو حتاااا ....  :ranting:

ختي توووول ,,وادفعي ع اقساط ..  :smil13:  واااااااء

بنك الدراسه ...  :t33:


::::::





















:::::

يارب بس نسدد الفواتيرررر....:ranting:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

ميرنا ..صح ..

فى تااا من غير كتابه .. ع البيعه ...  







مش محتاج الهوررات بتاعتك انا .. قال هورر فال


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إيه الإبداع ده اهو كده
> آه يانى منك
> ليك ناس
> ناس
> *​



خخخخخخخ ..صح يا سومعتي ..وانتا من ضمن الناث التانييين..خخخخخخخ :a82:

موش عايزلك توقيع ع البيعه ..اعملك فيه كروت السنويه ...   :spor22:

اطلب توقيع قبل الفرصه ما تضيييييع يا ابو السمممامييييع ....  :beee:


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

فيييييييييييين توقيعى بقى ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*فكرة جميلة *
ربنآ يعوض تعب محبتكم  ..

وينفع أطلب أنآ كمآن توقيع ^_^ ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> فيييييييييييين توقيعى بقى ؟



انتا بتغيظني يا عم الحج ..انا عاملك ربطة فجل ..ئصدي ربطة تواقيع .؟ الله بئا ..:ranting:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *فكرة جميلة *
> ربنآ يعوض تعب محبتكم  ..
> ...



هتسددي بالهورر ولا بالدورر ولا بالجرر ولا بالدرر ولا ..ولا لله ولمرسي ..ئصدي للوطن ...  :t33:


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم أخوتي ....
> 
> 
> ههههههههههه
> ...



وااااااااااااااااو ايه الجمال دة 

فعلا بعشق الالوان الفاتحة بجد
وكمان بحب الازرق فهاخد الازرق

بس كان نفسى فى لون ابيض بينهم هههههههه


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (18 يوليو 2012)

*ahm@d n@bil 1*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هتسددي بالهورر ولا بالدورر ولا بالجرر ولا بالدرر ولا ..ولا لله ولمرسي ..ئصدي للوطن ...  :t33:


ههههههـ لآ أنآ من آلمفلسين فى آلأرض .. :smil13:



*.،*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> وااااااااااااااااو ايه الجمال دة
> 
> فعلا بعشق الالوان الفاتحة بجد
> وكمان بحب الازرق فهاخد الازرق
> ...



تصدق انتا تغيظ بجد .. توقيعك اسووووود ..انتا هتجنني ..هعملك واحد ابيض ..بس ابقا وريني هيظهر ازاي فى المنتدي اللي خلفيته اصلن بيضه .خخخخخخ :spor22:


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> تصدق انتا تغيظ بجد .. توقيعك اسووووود ..انتا هتجنني ..هعملك واحد ابيض ..بس ابقا وريني هيظهر ازاي فى المنتدي اللي خلفيته اصلن بيضه .خخخخخخ :spor22:


لا توقيعى لونه كدة جاست لان الكومنت اللى على الصورة عجبنى 

لكن انا بحب الابيض واللبنى والاخضر والاصفر والبينك والتركواز كل الالوانت دى 
يعنى حفلة بقى هههههههههههه

+ كتر خيرك يا كريس 

تعبتك بامانة


----------



## +febronia+ (19 يوليو 2012)

الشغل داا مش عجبني :smil15:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الشغل داا مش عجبني :smil15:


 
ولا عجبنى انا كمان .... كريس شكلة مش مستفيد اى حاجة من دورة الفوتوشوب ... نقفلها احسن بق من التعب ووجع القلب ده 

بقولك  يا ابو تربو  انا عملتلك توقيع احسن من بتاع كريس بكتيررررر وكلة من تصميمى ومش واخد اى حاجة من تصميم كريس *خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص ومتحرك كمان* بس متقولش حاجة لكريس علشان هو هيزعل لو انت رميت التوقيع بتاعه 

اتفرج يا عم شغل عالى عالى يعنى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر شخصية رائعة ومميزة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لا توقيعى لونه كدة جاست لان الكومنت اللى على الصورة عجبنى
> 
> لكن انا بحب الابيض واللبنى والاخضر والاصفر والبينك والتركواز كل الالوانت دى
> يعنى حفلة بقى هههههههههههه
> ...



انتا مش بتحب الواااان .انتا بتحب علبة الوان بحالها هههههههleasantr

انا عملتلك التوقيع الأبيض اهون ..بس هبدأ بالأسود الأول ..خخخخخخخ






وتااا الأبيض ..ع فكره انا مش بشتغل ع الأبيض خالص..
 حتا فى الشغل .عودت العملاء علي الغوامق وبس ..
لحد ما بقت الغوامق ادمان ليهم .. وغمقت الدنيا ف وشهم ههههههه  :hlp:






يارب بئا تقولي ان اللون مش ابيض ..ساعتها بئا مش هقلك هعمل ايه ..
ولا هعمل حاجه اصلن يعني :spor2:

سلام الرب يرعاك يا اخي الجميل ..
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الشغل داا مش عجبني :smil15:



ولا عاكبني انا اصلن يعني بلتوو ..بتاع مين الشغل تااا..تيجي نضربه ونطرده من هنا .. بوظ حاجه اسمها فونوشوب..مش بعيد كمان شركة ادوب تطل تصدر البرنامج علشان خاطره ..ناس غريبه فعلا بجد فعلا يعني خخخخخخ :a63:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ولا عجبنى انا كمان .... كريس شكلة مش مستفيد اى حاجة من دورة الفوتوشوب ... نقفلها احسن بق من التعب ووجع القلب ده
> 
> بقولك  يا ابو تربو  انا عملتلك توقيع احسن من بتاع كريس بكتيررررر وكلة من تصميمى ومش واخد اى حاجة من تصميم كريس *خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص ومتحرك كمان* بس متقولش حاجة لكريس علشان هو هيزعل لو انت رميت التوقيع بتاعه
> 
> اتفرج يا عم شغل عالى عالى يعنى



هههههههههه..مين كريس تاا يا "كوبتيك"..لو تلميذ بليد عندك ابعتهولي اروقهولك .. :hlp:
وبعدين ايه الفوتوشوب تااا ..نوع جرجير جديد من اللي بنسرح نبيعو انا وانتا ف المغربيه قبل مدفع الأفطاااااار ..:smi411:
بس حلو الشغل بجد ..مش بعرف ايمج ريدي انا ..وااااااااء


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> بداية العمر شخصية رائعة ومميزة



أستاذي الغالي ..دي مجامله ارق مما يكون .. ربنا يبارك حياتك ..

مــُتشكر جدا أبي الغالي.. ربنا يرعي روحك ..

نعمة يسوع تملأ روحك الطيبه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *فكرة جميلة *
> ربنآ يعوض تعب محبتكم  ..
> ...



اه ينفع ..مينفعش ليه .. وان منفعش عادي ..احنا نخليه ينفع .. :t31:

شوفي توول كتاااا



















































دي مش تفرقه عنصريه يا جماعه اكمني منزلها تصاميم كتير 

نوووو اوعو تفهموني صح .. :kap:

دا بس علشان هيا عميله جديده .. :smil16:
دا علشان يكون هناك طلب أكتر علي السلعه ويوجد تقدم فى منحني الطلب والعرض علي السلعه وبالتالي يكون هناك تقيييمات كتيييييييير ..
استغلالي انا خخخخخ  leasantr​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *ahm@d n@bil 1*



سلام المسيح أخي الغالي 

انا مش عارف حضرتك طلبت توقيع ولا انا فهمت غلت ههههههه  :wub:

انا علمته علي اسم حضرتك بس زي ما حضرتك كتبت ..

لو فى أي تعديل ان تحت أمرك ..






النعمه معك أخي ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اه ينفع ..مينفعش ليه .. وان منفعش عادي ..احنا نخليه ينفع .. :t31:
> 
> شوفي توول كتاااا
> 
> ...


وآآآو .. إنت كسبت عميلة مستديمة كمآن ^_^ .. هههههههـ
شكراً كتيـــر .. " *بدآية آلعمر* "
كلهم حلوين وخلتنى أحتآر بينهم أصلاً

*ربنآ يعوض تعب محبتكـ*



*.،*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> وآآآو .. إنت كسبت عميلة مستديمة كمآن ^_^ .. هههههههـ
> شكراً كتيـــر .. " *بدآية آلعمر* "
> كلهم حلوين وخلتنى أحتآر بينهم أصلاً
> 
> ...



امممم ..بردو ..هتحتاري تختاري فمتحتيش ولاواحد فيهم ف التوقيع خخخخخ leasantr

هوا انا بشكرك انك حطيتي أسمي بين علامتين تنصيص وكتبتي بداية العمر مش بداية بس وتااا كتيييير ..كمان بجانب بداية العمر ممكن تقولي "كريس" او "خريستوفورس"
ونشكر ربنا انهم عكبوكي ..ثانكس ع الأطراء .. 

النعمه معك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (19 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح أخي الغالي ​
> انا مش عارف حضرتك طلبت توقيع ولا انا فهمت غلت ههههههه :wub:​
> 
> انا علمته علي اسم حضرتك بس زي ما حضرتك كتبت ..​
> ...


 
*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو التوقيع روعة *

*جنان*

*ميرسي كثير لك حبيبي :wub::wub::wub:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو التوقيع روعة *
> 
> *جنان*
> 
> *ميرسي كثير لك حبيبي :wub::wub::wub:*



ربنا يباركك يا جميل ..دا من زوقك ..

 افهم من كدا ان التوقيع مش عكبك يعني leasantr

النعمه معك أخي الجميل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع اتثبت يا كدعااااااان ..ياريتني انا اللي عملته ..وااااااااااااااااء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اسلوب النحنحه تااا موث بيأكلني باستافلورا .. ولا بتااااو حتاااا ....  :ranting:
> 
> ختي توووول ,,وادفعي ع اقساط ..  :smil13:  واااااااء
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
انت هتضحك عليا :nunu0000:يااخويا 
لامش هدفع .....كلهم واحد :t30:

لالا تسلم ايديك :36_3_11:
عجبني بجد :018A1D~146:

هدفع بالتقسيط ثمن واحد بس:smil12:
عجبك اوك مش عجبك براحتك:smil15:

ميرسي كتييييييييييير
ربنا يكون معك ويباركك اخي الغالي 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انت هتضحك عليا :nunu0000:يااخويا
> لامش هدفع .....كلهم واحد :t30:
> 
> ...



خلاص متزوقييييششش

الجو رمضان ومش هناخد حاجه احنا خلاث ...   :smil16:

وثانكس ع الأسمايلات الكتير والأطراء الجميل .. :t13:


وربنا يبارك بخدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ..

النعمه معك


----------



## elamer1000 (19 يوليو 2012)

*وووووووووووووووووواو*

*موضوع جامد*

*ممكن توقيع يا حبيبى كريس*

بأسم

*الأمير*

*ويكون تحت صورة فارس كده أمير يا غالى بقى*

*عاوزين حاجة دلع كده الوان مبهجة متفائلة*

*وشكرا مقدما*

*+++*



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *وووووووووووووووووواو*
> 
> *موضوع جامد*
> 
> ...



من عنيا ..دا شرف ليا يا أمير 

شرفت الموضوع..

النعمه معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2012)

لالالالالالالالالالالا انا كدة الحقد ابتدى يتسلل الى قلبى

انا ماليش دعوة هههههه

+ ومين قال ان اسم ابو تربو يتجزأ لجزئين نوووووووو
دة على بعضه ...

ممكن تصححلى التوقيع 
وليك منى اجمل  تقيييم


----------



## +febronia+ (19 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ولا عاكبني انا اصلن يعني بلتوو ..بتاع مين الشغل تااا..تيجي نضربه ونطرده من هنا .. بوظ حاجه اسمها فونوشوب..مش بعيد كمان شركة ادوب تطل تصدر البرنامج علشان خاطره ..ناس غريبه فعلا بجد فعلا يعني خخخخخخ :a63:



ايون ولا عاجب حد اصلاً همااا بيجملو صاحب الشعل بس :a63:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2012)

*انا متهيألى كنت طالب توقيع وفيه ناس نفضتلى نبدأ نستعمل صلحياتنا بقى ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يوليو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا انا كدة الحقد ابتدى يتسلل الى قلبى
> 
> انا ماليش دعوة هههههه
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح مع جميعكم












:::::

يسوع يرعي أرواحكم

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يوليو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *وووووووووووووووووواو*
> 
> *موضوع جامد*
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح مع جميعكم






::::

يسوع يرعي أرواحكم​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انا متهيألى كنت طالب توقيع وفيه ناس نفضتلى نبدأ نستعمل صلحياتنا بقى ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



سلام المسيح مع جميعكم






يسوع يرعي أرواحكم ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الله 
التوقيع ده راائع جداً 
تعيش إيديك بجد يا كريس 

*بس أنا جالى خبر إن سمعان غير رأية ومش عايز توقيعات  *leasantr


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*حلو خالص

بس فين الحصان

الف شكر

+++
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (17 أغسطس 2012)

االفكره عجبتنى أوووووووووووووووى ربنا ينمي موهبتكوا الراااااااائعه..صراحه أنا معنديش فكره محدده بس ممكن تكتب dodo jossefعلى صوره دينيه كده كويسه..وتكتبلى أى جمله معبره عن الصوره..بس أنا بحب اللون اللبنى والأبيض وألأسود..عايز حركات بقي فى تصميمي حاجه كده أوستيك..بمعنى أصح عايز تصميم شغل فنادق..هههههههههههههه..وشكرا لخدمتك الرائعه.


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2013)

للرفع ...........


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2013)

بعتزر لكل أخواتي اللي مش نفذتلهم التوقيعات وأتخاذلت فى تنفيذها ..
أتمني تسامحوني بمحبتكم .. 
وانا أهو جيت ..  :ura1:
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2013)

عايز توقيييييييييييييع بالكلمات اللى موجودة فى توقيعى


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2013)

*متابع*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 مارس 2013)

ارجوكم تسامحو تقصيري الفتره دي .. ا
نا موجود بس صعب اشتغل ديزين الفتره دي,,
انا خجول منكم اخواتي..سامحوني,,​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

توقيعات توقيعات توقيعات

نشكر ربنا دبر وقت لخدمتكم..الفتره الحاليه يتم تلقي طلبات التواقيع والتصميمات.،،

؛،؛*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلام المسيح معاك يا غالى لك وحشة بجد*

*ويارب تكون امورك مستقرة نورت بجد*

*ممكن توقيع لصورة فارس بحصان ابيض كده أمير*

*ربنا يحافظ عليك*

*+++*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*Jesus is the truth*


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا تعملى توقيع ولكن علمنى كيف 
اعمل توقيع كذلك ايضا
لاتعطنى سمكة ولكن علمنى كيف استطاد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

elamer1000 قال:


> *سلام المسيح معاك يا غالى لك وحشة بجد*
> 
> *ويارب تكون امورك مستقرة نورت بجد*
> 
> ...


*
؛،؛

سلام المسيح أخي،،

أتاخرت عليك كتير،،سامحني،،

أتمني يكون التصميم دا يلبي غرضكـ،،

**




**

تحت أمركـ فى أي تعديل،،

النعمه معكـ،

؛،؛​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

بص بقى ياكريس
بصيت ؟
انا عاوزة تصميم امور كدة بيدل على شخصيتى المجنونة الشقية اكيد كدة واضح ^_^
ومكتوب عليه لارا بالانجليش 
وبس 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:



بص بقى ياكريس
بصيت ؟
انا عاوزة تصميم امور كدة بيدل على شخصيتى المجنونة الشقية اكيد كدة واضح ^_^
ومكتوب عليه لارا بالانجليش 
وبس 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

؛،؛

و"لارا" تتكتب ازاي أنجلش.؟

عموما ..أستني دورك..شوفي مكانك ف الطابور.:new6:

؛،؛*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> ؛،؛
> 
> و"لارا" تتكتب ازاي أنجلش.؟
> ...







​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*


Jesus is the truth قال:



Jesus is the truth

أنقر للتوسيع...


؛،؛

سلام المسيح أخي

أتمني أكون لبيت طلبكـ

**




**
تدرجات مختلفه
**




**

**




**

**




**
تحت أمرك أخي فى أي تعديل

النعمه معكـ،

؛،؛*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:






​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كتآآ يفوت ولا لأ

**




**

**




**

عارف،،مش هيعجبك العجب،،ولا الصيام ف رجب،،ولا شعبان حتي..!!​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو تحفة ياكريس تحفة
ايدك ع 5 جنية بقى
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:



واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو تحفة ياكريس تحفة
ايدك ع 5 جنية بقى
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ودا ليه أنشاء الله،،ايدك انتي علي 50 قش اروح بيهم،،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

لا ماليش دعوة ايدك ع جنية ثمن انى وقفت فى الطابور العريض دا 
يلا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا ماليش دعوة ايدك ع جنية ثمن انى وقفت فى الطابور العريض دا
> يلا



*منا زوحتك بسرعه م الطابور،،وبعدين دنتي حتي ملطتنيش تقييم،،زي القطط بصحيح​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

انا زى القطط
؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:



			انا زى القطط
؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا،،القطط هي اللي زيكـ،،​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة كدة اتعدل هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ايوة كدة اتعدل هههههههههههههههههههههه



*طيب قيميني يالا..​*


----------



## elamer1000 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*ممكن تعمل توقيع بفكرة فارس على حصان 

اشبه بــــــــ







واطلق العنان لخيالك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*واااااااااااااااااو ايه المووضع الجامد ده 
اول مرة اشوفه بجد 
وبما انى شوفتوا لازم اتعبك معايا يا كريس 
هههههههههههه 
نفسر احط اسمى على صورة البنت بتاعت الفل اللى فى توقيعى دى 
يكون رورو بس هههههه ويا سلام بقى لو بلون 
البلوزة بتاعتها يبقى تحفة 
ايه اللى انا بعمله ده شحات وبيتأمر كمان 
ومايضرش لو تصميم منك تانى هههههههههه 
يبقى خير وبركة 
وبارك الله فيك ومتقلقش انا واقفة اخر الطابور اهو منتظرة دورى 

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛ 

أسف بجد علي تآخري،،مش خت بآلي بآمآنه من آلمشآركآت،،

يرجي طلب آلتوقيع آيضآ فى رسآله سوآء شخصيه أو بروفآيل آو تقييم عآآدي يعني،،

طلبك قيد آلتنفيذ،،آنتظر رجاءعميلنآ آلعزيز،،

؛،؛
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> أسف بجد علي تآخري،،مش خت بآلي بآمآنه من آلمشآركآت،،
> 
> ...


*انتوا هتتعبونا معاكم ولا ايه ما طلبنا قولناه وخلاص هههههههه 
فى انتظار التنفيذ يا افندم
ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله 
صدق الله العظيم 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




انتوا هتتعبونا معاكم ولا ايه ما طلبنا قولناه وخلاص هههههههه 
فى انتظار التنفيذ يا افندم
ولكم الاجر والثواب عند الله 
صدق الله العظيم 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه

عآيز عشر آمثآل آلحسنه آللي آرتكبتهآ ف حضرتك يآ بيه،،:gun:

آيدك ع آلحسنه ئصدي البئشيش،،(آو تقيم)،،​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه 
مفيش حاجة ببلاش كدا يا ساتر 
طب اعمل ايه جيت اقيمك هنا معرفتش 
لانى لسة مقيماك اعمل ايه 
هضطر اشوف حد اعمله كوبرى بقى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> مفيش حاجة ببلاش كدا يا ساتر
> طب اعمل ايه جيت اقيمك هنا معرفتش
> لانى لسة مقيماك اعمل ايه
> ...



هو التوقيع دا خلص ولا لسا معاده مجاش .؟ 

كمان أخويا الغالي "الأمير"..؟ :vava:

مش فاكر صدقوني طلبكم أتنفذ ولا خذلتكم زي كل مره.؟:budo:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

لو مطلوب توقيعات لعيد اليلامد تحت أمركم

كل سنه وأنتم فى فرح المسره .

ـ ـ ـ










​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2014)

لو مطلوب توقيعات لعيد الميلاد تحت أمركم

كل سنه وأنتم فى فرح المسره .

ـ ـ ـ











​​


----------



## Samir poet (15 يناير 2015)

*انا مش محتاج توقيع بس انا 
عاوز شوية خلفيات كدا 
للتصميم الفوتوشوب 
عشان اصمم عليها 
الكلام وياريت تكون خلفيات حلوة
وعاوزة كمان صور بهلهوانات
حزينة ومضحكة مقصوصة بس كدا
ياريت حد يساعدنى
*


----------

